# Goal: Go to the DMV (full of people) and get my license



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm afraid of going outside, but I called my sister up.. and told her I want her help to get my drivers license. She said she would definitely help me, I want to push myself to become more independent. My life goal is to be able to do things on my own. :rain The next step is for me to get a new job, I haven't had one in 2 years.. I'm afraid to ask for applications, my social anxiety is very bad.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Both are definitely good worthwhile goals. It took me a while to get a my driver's license, but ultimately it was better because I was comfortable. Practice makes everything better, not perfect, but better. 
No one LIKEs asking for applications, but it's a necessary evil. I do wish they were a little more uniform though, that always bothered me, "Wha? I don't remember what apartment I lived in two years ago?" I never understood why employers want that information, they don't have the time to contact those people. Seriously though the right job can really give you a boost of confidence and more freedom (sorry for the minor rant). 
If you are nervous asking for an app. here's a thought. A lot of businesses have electronic kiosks, which although time consuming don't require much socially. Try to think of it from an employee stand-point, is it that big of a deal asking for a sheet of paper? Some people may act like it is, but they're probably not too good of workers anyhow. An interview can be tough, but even going out and applying would be a big step for you (i know). 


P.s. I have to find an additional job-- got dressed with the intent of job-hunting (procrastinating).


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

Good for you, Nosblob, for working toward that driver's license! I just went through the same thing with my son (he has SA). The key for him was, once he decided it was time to do it, we had to do it right THEN . Was is scary? You bet! But you can do it. I know you can because it sounds like you've made up your mind. I'm glad your sister is there for support. That'll give you reassurance.

Let us know how things go, dear!


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Right now I got the courage to call up my dad and ask him to teach me to drive so I could pass the test. I think I can do this.


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sure Dad will be honored that you've asked. Here's a hint for places to practice. Go to an office park on a Sunday afternoon. They have "streets" so you can practice all your maneuvers but very few cars, since most of the offices are closed. DS and I did a lot of practicing there and it worked out very well.

Good luck calling Dad! You can do it!


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I have anxiety about the type of car he is going to teach me with, it's a stick shift and a truck.. I get anxious just riding in those..


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

The neat thing about learning on a stick is, once you've mastered it, you can drive ANYthing. I learned on a stick and am so glad I did. I've taught a few friends on sticks (yes, they were complete novices, not people who already knew the basics of driving) and they were glad to learn how.

Just remember, it just takes a little rhythm to coordinate releasing the clutch with stepping down on the accelerator. You WILL jerk and lurch a few times. Just about everyone jerks and lurches when first learning on a stick. And virtually everyone will stall out at some point. It's a normal part of the learning process on a stick. However, once you get the rhythm, you're golden! Watch Dad a few times (I mean really watch -- check how he coordinates the pedals), because he may forget to tell you. I remember my mom (my driving teacher) "forgot" to tell me because it was so natural for her :lol . I had to figure it out from observing.

I wish everyone could learn on a stick! It's a tad nerve-wracking at first but once you get it, it's great! As for it being a truck, yeah, that's a bit different from a regular car. You ride higher and it seems so much more clunky. It feels like you're taking up the whole road at first, but you get used to it really quickly. Even though you may feel like you're a roadhog, you really aren't.

Looking forward, what kind of vehicle will you eventually be testing in? Do you have to provide a vehicle for the test (in our state, they do not provide a test car)? If you will be testing in a sedan, it would be good to get at least some of your practice in one.

Good luck, Nosblob!


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm gonna call the DMV on monday and ask a bunch of questions


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure how your local DMV works, but you may not be able to "ask a bunch of questions" when you call. Ours is all "press 1, press 2" recorded messages. No humans at all. :sigh And, at least in the US, Monday is a holiday, so the DMVs probably aren't open.

For just information, your best bet might be the internet.

If you want to actually talk to someone, perhaps a local driving school might work?


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

We get human operators mon-fri


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I got my permit and stick ... well scared the **** out of me, but I think I'll get used to it. Next goal: Get a job.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I signed like 5 applications but I have a feeling no one will hire me :-/


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I got an interview today, and I got a gas station job that is very likely to accept me but I'm unsure of taking it.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I got a job, clonazepam is amazing.. that is all.


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

Holy mackeral!!! I step away from the boards for a couple of days and look at nosblob go!!! DMV (Wow!), permit (Wow!), driving a stick (WOW!!!), applications AND interviews AND JOB offer... Wow Wow WOW WOW!!! You go, nosblob!!! So very proud of you!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I start work Tuesday, 9.50/hr


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I did the full 8 hours and then I had to quit, I guess being inside for the last 4 years has made me incredibly weak. I'm going to talk my grandma into paying the $30 dollar gym bill, maybe after a month of going to the gym I will be able to have a job and not almost pass out. Right now I can barely make a fist and walking 5 feet to my bathroom is like an Olympic event.. I should have foreseen this... well the klonopin makes me feel less embarrassed about quitting on the first day.


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry things at the job didn't go quite how you'd hoped. Still, you've done quite well. Look at all you've accomplished in the last 2 weeks!

If grandma can't pay the gym membership, there are still some things you can do at home that don't cost a dime. Squats and crunches (ooooo how I hate those things!) = free. Fill up some empty OJ jugs with water and do bicep curls. Put on some music and dance. If your house has stairs, run up and down. Now if only I followed my own advice here  !

Anyway, you've made good progress, nosblob!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Good job. Hopefully I'm getting my permit Saturday.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I know it's been a while, but this (clonazepam) is really awesome and I'm not in the house as much, the doctor even upped my dosage to 3x a day..

Here's what I've done since last spoken
-Applied in person to several stores
-Started power walking to build muscle in legs (I need it, ten minutes of walking casually and my muscles are wrecked... it's because I've been sitting down for the last 2 years)
-Going out much more often, went to the bank and got a checking account and debit card
-Took a rental car out for an entire day (clocked 260 miles) visiting the old scenic highway in Oregon, stopping to see the sights with no trouble.. the Bonneville dam lock was amazing to see in action (google it)
-Pretty much have a job at a hollywood video .44 miles from my apartment, I went to the first interview (with the Assistant Manager) and he really liked me, then I had to do a second interview (with the Manager) I don't know if she liked me so that made me nervous waiting for the phone call, she told me they were only hiring one person now and eventually hiring a second..but then comes the phone call... I've got it, the third interview (which only the one who is getting hired gets..) with the District Manager, as the Assistant-Manager put it bluntly "Well once you're scheduled to see him you're pretty much in"


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I sold a game on craigslist to a woman and met her IRL for it


----------

